# The Hillsite has jumping beans afoot!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Crickie kidded a week ago and Jade a few days later. 4 doelings and 1 buckling total. Everyone is doing great and are fat, sassy and energized. 2 buckskin doelings and 2 blck with white poll doelings and i am SO in love with the little dude it is not even funny! I cannot keep him because i am keeping a full sister and half sister from this year and have a half sister from last year… that would only leave me jade to use him over. Boo! And then there is a silly, crazy Zeus.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They are beautiful


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness, what cuties! Cute puppers too! Lol I always enjoy reading your threads!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh they’re gorgeous! Great job girls🥰😁
Jade and Crickie you did your mama proud. Extra treats for you!🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Beautiful babies! Congratulations.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That first black one is great with his tongue hanging out! Is he full Nubian? The others are cute too! (that's the trouble with babies, they are all too cute!)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations to you, Crickie, and Jade. Some of those hostages have lovely long legs under themselves. Nice. And goodness gracious, 4 doelings. Yippie! The tongue showing black kid with a white pole, which doe delivered it and what is the sex? Can't help myself, there is something appealing about primarily solid colored kids. That's an outstandingly pretty little one.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Beautiful kids! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful kids! I love the thread name btw!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pretty babies! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww they are AWESOME! So cute💝💞💖 Im glad Im haveing to make those choices!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> That first black one is great with his tongue hanging out! Is he full Nubian? The others are cute too! (that's the trouble with babies, they are all too cute!)



all of them are mini nubians. . 3 are 5th or 6th gens (i do not remember what gens the dam and sire are. Lol). and 2 are 1st gens…i do know that one because their dam is a standard nubian.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Congratulations to you, Crickie, and Jade. Some of those hostages have lovely long legs under themselves. Nice. And goodness gracious, 4 doelings. Yippie! The tongue showing black kid with a white pole, which doe delivered it and what is the sex? Can't help myself, there is something appealing about primarily solid colored kids. That's an outstandingly pretty little one.


crick gifted 2 doelings and the buckling. Jade 2 doelings. I love the plain janes too. But i am leaning toward cricks bckskin girl. I keep looking at jade’s black lady. I think she will be more the size of a higher gen mini than the lower gen that she actually is. But may e not. Lol. WE NEED A LADY DATE!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Congratulations to you, Crickie, and Jade. Some of those hostages have lovely long legs under themselves. Nice. And goodness gracious, 4 doelings. Yippie! The tongue showing black kid with a white pole, which doe delivered it and what is the sex? Can't help myself, there is something appealing about primarily solid colored kids. That's an outstandingly pretty little one.


oh oh oh!!!! your Ginger gifted J three leetle piggles today i think it was!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are so cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations on all the kiddos! That kid in the second photo is my favorite! 🤩


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Congratulations on all the kiddos! That kid in the second photo is my favorite! 🤩


that is the little buckling!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> oh oh oh!!!! your Ginger gifted J three leetle piggles today i think it was!
> 
> View attachment 225134


Aww, look at those little Kune piglets. That's so exciting to say the least. Am so happy for J, and will just assume Miss Mable will follow the example her sister set for her before much longer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

the first pic… i caught lil dude shaking his nog. He does not jave ear control. Then later on… G and i spent monday with my dad. Dad came out the house with that captains hat and off they went. hahahahaha! Every one of the 5 kids has a milk goiter and they are so cute. With the weather being so nice Zeus has decided he would rather spend his evenings out on the porch until time for nnite.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I see G has learned to drive the riding mower! 😆 

All those babies have the longest ears I think I've seen on any kids this year.😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I laughed at the picture of G race car driving that mower! Lol Bless his heart! Gorgeous kids! All your animals look so healthy!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! There’s happy times at your place! Those ears and leggy kids are to die for. It sounds like you’ve fallen head over heels for your newest little boy…Little G has gotten so big! He’s going to be quite the farmer 😉
Its great to see the Hillsite Thriving!🥰😍😁


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I laughed at the picture of G race car driving that mower! Lol Bless his heart! Gorgeous kids! All your animals look so healthy!


i laughed so jard at that silly jat. But he and my dad jad a great time! Son had brought him to me and he brought him in fall clothes.. it got hot that day. So by the time we left dad’s house he was in just his dipe. I need put an outfir in the truck.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I see G has learned to drive the riding mower! 😆
> 
> All those babies have the longest ears I think I've seen on any kids this year.😍


 I am loving their ears too! Only the solid black has any control and hes is just a tinny tinny bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put them to work young.  Cute! They goats are adorable too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How are the jumpin beans?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tanya said:


> How are the jumpin beans?


they are all fine. I put mew pics in here a few days ago. .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

We had our first over ight separation last night. It was loud for a lil bit but not long. Jade is first up. Then crickie. Jade was just done and there was still milk in there. Not a lot but some. I didn’t push it this mornin. Crickie is next. I did not even bump her for more because she is feeding the trips. I wish jade had more foreudder and her teats were not kissing her legs. But i loves her so she stays. .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wowzer! Now theres some milk filled udders! Good job girls😁🥰😍


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Gorgeous kids.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My goodness, they all look so healthy. Good Job! Beautiful!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re gorgeous!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute healthy kids!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The kids and a wagon that lil black and tan hangin on the side of the wagon…. My lil Gemma. She is naughty as they come! Just like her mama.. Jade. She is one of my keepers for this year. Dear lord i just adore her! She is this perfect mix of jade and my Bee that i lost last summer. And i still wish that Quill the buckling could stay… but i do not have enough does not in his family tree to do it. He is going to a friend of mine though.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw! Life is good on the Hillsite! Everything’s thriving and growing. Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing. Little G has gotten so big. What a sweetie. 😊🥰😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness...the goats are Adorable! The piggies are cute! But LIL G! NOOOOOO Hes getting So BIG! Already? 🥰💖💞💝 Great pictures of you too! Wonderful Family! Looking Good!!💖💞💝


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Love all the pictures!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Enjoyed the visual tour quite a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, love these. ❤


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Neat! The little guy is sure growing up! You have a nice place! Its nice to see growing grass and green on the trees.

We are still nothing trees and the grass is barely turning green! Still dirty snow in pockets! (I hate that!).


----------

